#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Kent iemand een fkir of choawafa????

## Anizza11

Kan iemand me helpen met me vriend terug te krijgen???? Hij heeft in 1x afkeer van mij zonder enige reden ... nieuwe nrs hij negeert me op fb .. ik ben echt kapot en weet niet meer wat ik moet doen .... zou iemand me kunnen helpen hiermee .....

----------


## BOSENLOMMER

Stuur me een bericht.

----------


## Anizza11

> Stuur me een bericht.


 Je kunt mij berichten !!!

----------


## serieuse_oujdia

Beste dame, 

Een goeie raad: blijf weg van "chowafa" en sommige l fki. De meeste werken met zwarte magie en dit is *shirk. 

*Het grootste zonde: geloven in iets anders dan Allah swt. 

(Laa hawla wa laa quwwata illa Billaah)

Aub vertrouw in Allah swt. Alles gebeurd met een goeie reden. 
Alleen Allah swt weet wat het beste is voor ons. Het kan zijn dat die jongen niet goed voor je is? Of dat iemand anders jouw mektab is? ...

Uit wanhoop doet men verkeerde dingens. Dus aub wees geduldig! Geduld loont en vergeet niet kennis is macht.

Een goude tip: bid en vraagt Allah om een vrome man. 

Succes,

----------


## Zakaria1888

Hey die moet je beter laten staan heb je niet nodig tog als je wilt help ik je normal manier om uit te vogelen waarom het zo is gegaan eenmaal gebruik gemaakt van shoafa of magie ben je letterlijk de (lul) Dan hang heb je geen kans na je dood , ik ben gewoon normale iemand met beetje kennis, wil je erover praten laat je horen, kom je uit oujda ? Me2

----------


## Dalila_222

Hey anizza ken je mij je nr sturen prive ?

----------


## Nawal12

stuur me bericht ken heel goed chwafa ze is erg sterk

----------


## Nawal12

> Hey anizza ken je mij je nr sturen prive ?


stuur me bericht als je nog chwafa zoekt

----------


## Zakaria1888

> stuur me bericht als je nog chwafa zoekt


Ja ben er os er nog wat ik moet weten waarom precies mensen dit willen doen zot het leven dan zo tegen dat mensen vertrouwen hebben in mensen is tog niet waard ik weet niet hoe ik prive mail moet doen

----------


## Nidaa

Pas op voor lid nawal12

----------


## Nidaa

Ze doet zich voorals ze een choewafa kent

----------


## Nidaa

Maar in werkelijkheid licht ze mensen op NAWAL12

----------


## Nidaa

Werkt onder email namen: bim50 en bilasaa. Outlook en hotmail

----------


## Nidaa

Oplichters gevonden hier in maroc.nl

----------


## samiralady2013

zoek een refki met spoed

----------


## Missladym

Kan je mij aub berichten en helpen? Asjeblieft.

----------


## Missladym

Bericht me eens

----------


## Missladym

Kan je mij aub helpen met een nummer??



> Stuur me een bericht.

----------


## Missladym

En heb je een nummer samiralady2013?


> zoek een refki met spoed

----------


## latifa bou

pm mij voor chwafa ben goed geholpen door haar ze is heel goed

----------


## latifa bou

> zoek een refki met spoed


hey pm mij voor nr ken heel goed eentje

----------


## meysa27

Hallo Kun je mij aub de nr sturen met spoed

----------


## latifa bou

hoi je kan mailen na [email protected] is chawafa

----------


## bolba

voor joodse voodoo weg halen of met voodoo te maken mailen na mij [email protected]

----------


## Naima2016

Oplichters zijn dat

----------


## Dalila1412

Ik ben ook op zoek naar een goeie chawafa. Waar woont ze? Kun je me aub helpen

----------


## Dalila1412

Kun je mij haar gegevens sturen. Ik ben ook opzoek aub

----------


## Nawal12

hoi pm mij voor nr

----------


## latifa bou

> Kun je mij haar gegevens sturen. Ik ben ook opzoek aub


pm mij ken andere die ook erg goed is turkse

----------


## bolba

> Kun je mij haar gegevens sturen. Ik ben ook opzoek aub


u kunt mij mailen kan u helpen met alle problemen

----------


## bolba

> Kun je mij haar gegevens sturen. Ik ben ook opzoek aub


 [email protected]

----------


## bekend

[/size][/b][email protected] mail en je wordt geholpen

----------


## kaars

voor joodse sterk werk kunnen gemsil worden na [email protected]

----------


## women2

Dame als jij denkt dat jij je vriend kan terug krijgen met duivels gedoe. Dan staat jouw de hel te wachten. Voor alles is er een reden. Die kerel is gewoon je ware niet en wees geduldig, geloof in Allah. Door jouw geduldheid word je beloond. Inch Allah

----------


## women2

Je zal je moeten schamen... En de rest ook... Jullie reageren niet op andere forums maar hier wel. Dit is extreem laag van jullie.

----------


## Joesoef

Ik wil een ieder waarschuwen voor oplichting. Laat je niet verleiden door mensen te betalen voor hekserij/ toverij of waarzeggen.
wat de islam zegt is duidelijk, het is duivels en verboden. Wat de wetenschap zegt is ook duidelijk, oplichting.

Laat je ook niet oplichten door mensen die expres slecht Nederlands schrijven om zo te suggereren dat ze een soort van zigeuner zijn of een mastiek iemand.

Pas op voor oplichters! Praat met familie of vrienden, zoek professionele hulp.

----------

